# Share Your Day (January 2013)



## Elena (Jan 20, 2013)

_Do you have something you want to celebrate? Did a special event happen in your household? Do you want to vent? I thought it would be nice to have a designated place to do it. What has happened in your 24 hrs? 

I will start by saying today I am battling sinus problems, didn't get to sleep until after 5:AM so now I am bummed out, sitting here drinking some tea, at least the tea is delicious _ _I'm__ hoping that I can feel better before work tonight, when I am feeling better I will answer some replies on this forum. Have a great day y'all_


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 21, 2013)

Celebrate another beautiful day today, I have a Vision appointment, grocery shopping and who knows what else will come along. Whatever comes my way I will appreciate it and do my best to make it great.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better Elena! :girl_hug:  It's been a bit windy around here, and I've been a little sneezy myself.  Yesterday I enjoyed a nice walk in the park with my doggie, windy but otherwise beautiful.  Stopped on the way home and picked up a pizza from a really good pizzaria by me.  The day was uneventful otherwise, nothing special, got a little bit of housework done and just enjoyed some relaxation after that.  Today will likely be a carbon-copy, minus the pizza, lol.


----------



## Elena (Jan 21, 2013)

*Pchinvegas  *_Love that attitude, appreciating your life is one of the keys to happiness, life is truly what we make it to a great extent_

*SeaBreeze  *_Thanks, appreciate your kind words, I hope I feel better too, I actually had to leave work early last night because I got worse in feeling sick to the stomach and dizzy, dizziness is gone but my stomach is still upset, I took off today so I will be home for 2 days, that will be a blessing to me. I just got through trying to eat a little something so while I'm still sitting up I thought I would visit the board and see what's happening. I am really enjoying the interaction here at Senior Forums, enjoy your day and I will chat with you later_


----------



## maybenot (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Elena, hope you're feeling better ,is it the flu'? the papers here ( Adelaide S.A.) say there's a new type of flu' 
going around in the US right now and that it will make it's way here too, I have a vacc. ev'ry April
so have avoided being ill for years now, take care


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 22, 2013)

*Elena*, hope you're feeling better by now.  Mr. TWHRider is battling a sinus infection -- he's never had one in his life, nor the headaches that seem to accompany same.

We're blaming all this "change" on his heart attack last year - it couldn't possibly have anything to do with getting old - lol lol

Yesterday I went after a pallet of shavings for the stalls and paid the homeowners premium.  That was a HUGE ouchee in the checkbook.  

This morning I have to file on my foundered horse's hooves; it's too complex for non-horse folks but the bottom line is I have to keep his heels filed down so the Trimmer isn't back to square one, on his next visit.  The goal is to push along the de-rotation process inside the hoof, since it isn't doing much to help itself.

Speaking of horse folks, *"Ozarkgal"* hasn't been on since the storms -- I sure hope all is well in her direction


----------



## Elena (Jan 22, 2013)

_Thanks to Maggis and Rider for asking about me, that's very sweet _

*Maggis  *_I have no idea what this is, a Doc once told me that when they don't know what it is, they say virus _ _I just know that my stomach is still upset but I don't feel like I want to heave like I did the other evening so I do seem to be getting a little better.
*
Rider  *__Sinus problems runs in our family, I started getting troubled with it as a teenager and actually it has gotten a lot better with age, I don't have as many flare-ups as I did when I was younger. I don't know much about horses but I do admire the beautiful animals and once rode piggy-back on one  when I was a young girl, I remember being surprised at how high in the air I was on that horse, somehow I didn't expect that but what fun it was! I was curious as to how long it takes you to do that filing? _


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 22, 2013)

_Can you say "SPRING FEVER" it's 66 degrees, sunny and I've been on the porch all morning. Wait ! It's January ! But, damn I love this. Gotta get the porch ready for the Superbowl Party, we are planning a big Pot Luck with friends. I will keep my fingers crossed for weather this nice.
Hope everyone is enjoying the day !

_


----------



## Elena (Jan 22, 2013)

*pchinvegas  *_Oh that sounds wonderful...the porch, Superbowl Party and all, I'm afraid it's catch-up housework for me today but I will enjoy the sunshine beaming in through my windows, it's a 60 degree sunny day here in California, not bad __ I'm still feeling a bit under the weather so not sure how far I'll get but I'm gonna try and do a little something here because it desperately needs it._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Speaking of horse folks, *"Ozarkgal"* hasn't been on since the storms -- I sure hope all is well in her direction



Hoping the Mr. feels better soon TWH! ositive:  I've been missing Ozarkgal too, hope she's just busy with other things, and everything's okay her way.  :concern:


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 23, 2013)

*Elena*, until my back and the arthritis in my hands got the better of me, I was doing my own trimming of the entire hoof; that took anywhere from 30 - 40 minutes per horse.  

I have two brothers that do the major work now but I have one horse that has some hoof issues.  His heels grow faster than they should so I file them down twice a week with the horse-sized version of a finger nail file.  After cleaning the hoof out, the actual filing takes me about 45 seconds because I'm only doing the heels.  Pretty painless effort - I only file a couple millimeters (literally) at a time and have to make sure I keep the hoof perfectly level from side-to-side.

*Seabreeze*, Mr. TWHRider seems better but we say "I'm ok" to each other so much, I have to watch "His Crankiness" to see if he really is better - lol lol  Either the headaches are starting to go away or he's getting used to dealing with them - lol lol lol


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 23, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone, another day with great potential is upon us. I have no great plans but I'm sure I will find thing to keep me busy. I am so looking forward to getting back to my part time gig at Kohls. Been out of work since December but on the mend and ready to face those precious greedy "Coupon Vultures" who strive to make out work day as challenging as possible, and I so love a challenge ! Hope everyone has a great day !


----------



## Elena (Jan 23, 2013)

*Rider  *_That's good you have some help Rider, we non-horse people don't think of all the things it takes to care for them, never thought of the hoofs needing filing, I couldn't imagine what else you must do for them now that I think of it. I was wondering if this is arthritis in my fingers that I was feeling today, we will see...take care, chat with ya later_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> I am so looking forward to getting back to my part time gig at Kohls. Been out of work since December but on the mend and ready to face those precious greedy "Coupon Vultures" who strive to make out work day as challenging as possible, and I so love a challenge !



I use coupons to save money when convenient, and I have made use of the $10 gift cards that Kohl's sends to my home in the mail.  Certainly hope I'm not being seen by any of the workers there as greedy or a vulture.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 24, 2013)

_Not at all SeaBreeze, there's nothing wrong with saving a buck here and there. But, like everything there are those who abuse the privileges and coupon offers. They steal coupons, come in with 8 or 10 and come through the line purchasing one thing at a time, and are r is you point rude and disrespectful _if you dare point out the rules that are plainly stated. "ONE PER CUSTOMER". If your not one of them, no need to feel offended


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey everyone!  Love this thread, it makes us real...Haven't been around much lately, because it's been a month of days that have kept me running, and they all seem to fade into one another.  We had a couple of doozy storms,  then the stomach flu attacked first my husband, then me and finally my brother.  We had our flu shots, but did you know the shots are only effective for the upper respirtory type virus?  Who knew!  Hubby had cataract surgery, and I am going in this morning for my second medial branch block in my back before they do the nerve burns...oh blessed relief.

We did manage to have a great campfire cookout one afternoon when the weather hit 55°.  Nothing like a good t-bone cooked over a campfire with a few brews.  The "gangstas" love it too because they get to run part of the property they don't usually have access to, and get a few sneaky bites under the table.  

*Seabreeze*....I noticed some of your pictures at the top...you really have a talent.  They are beautiful!!

*TWH*...Sounds like you are busy with your horseface friends.  I wince when I think of you bending over rasping hooves.  I never had the nerve to do it myself, but spent plenty of time telling some of those cowboy farriers how to do it.  You have to kiss a lot of frogs to find a good farrier prince!


It's nice to see some new names on board to help keep things lively.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Ozarkgal, welcome back, we were missing you! :girl_hug:  Hope hubby has good results with the cataract surgery, and you with your medial branch block.  That's some serious stuff, and the nerve burns, ouch...hoping you do have blessed relief after all that. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> _Not at all SeaBreeze, there's nothing wrong with saving a buck here and there. But, like everything there are those who abuse the privileges and coupon offers. They steal coupons, come in with 8 or 10 and come through the line purchasing one thing at a time, and are r is you point rude and disrespectful _if you dare point out the rules that are plainly stated. "ONE PER CUSTOMER". If your not one of them, no need to feel offended



I'm not offended at all, lol.  I have seen folks at the supermarket with a fistfull of coupons and a very frustrated cashier.  I think most items aren't even in their carts.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 24, 2013)

_I joke a lot and refer to my job at "Retail Heaven" and the "Coupon Vultures_" who drive us mad, but I really do love my job and cannot wait to get back after this extended sick leave.  Is is  a great place to shop and get really great bargains. So glad you all good.


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 24, 2013)

*Ozarkgal*! It is so good to hear from you!  :applause2:  I remembered you and hubby were struck with the flu, then I was beginning to worry the "creek rose" up to the house, you were sick, maybe you lost electric and communication-------------------

I am also hoping for great results for your husband's cataract surgery.

Nothing you're getting done sounds at all attractive; especially when the words "nerve burns" are included.  I hope the procedures bring you immediate and long-lasting relief.

You said:   "_*You have to kiss a lot of frogs to find a good farrier prince!"*_

I LOVE that!  May I please "borrow" that?

For the record, Joker's doing amazingly well. He's motorin' perfectly level as long as I keep the shorter hoof in a boot and 1/2" Lily pad.  As long as the ground stays soft, I whittle the heel on the high hoof off 3- 4 times weekly.

I very much respect my vet BUT he told me Joker would always have a limp because one torn ligament was healing shorter than the other one.  He's a leg specialist so I tearfully believed that; as in a few weeks tearful.

I sent the pics to a lady rehab farrier in Southern California who did some measurements off those pictures and said there's nothing "off" about Joker's legs - he has healed even, so that gives me a lot more hope than I had a month ago.  If I can keep at the heels of the hoof with the 9 degrees rotation, I'm hoping we can get the coffin bone de-rotated down to only a few degrees by Spring - just in time to worry about grass founder again:bi_polo:   The RF rotated 5 degrees; it is starting to look normal, so I am hopeful the coffin bone might de-rotate to a normal position.   There won't be any new X-rays until April or May.  Joker's already glowing orange from X-rays and my checkbook is crying for help from all those X-rays.

 So much time has been wasted thanks to the two Professionals I hired to help with Joker and screwed him up to the point I thought I might have to put him down.  That horse has been to H**l and back thanks to those two.  I have been to H**l and back with all the ancillary expenses and grueling/bend over labor that's involved in re-habbing Joker's legs and hooves.

 It really tisses me off that, now I know what to do for him, but my back won't let me stay under him long enough to get the job done correctly; thus The Backyard Brothers are doing most of the work on Joker plus trimming my other three.  What they lack in formal education, they more than make up for in street smarts, common sense, and instinct.  Hopefully they are "the farrier princes" and they're young enough to be my grandsons, so I can twist the hair on their necks if they don't listen lollol


----------



## maybenot (Jan 24, 2013)

Back in the UK we used to get coupons galore but here they're always for McDonalds or Dominos' Pizza or some other huge chain of takeaways, wish we could get one from our local fish'n'chip shop which we use each Friday as a treat but they often give us a discount anyway as we've been regular customers  so mustn't complain.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 25, 2013)

*TWH...*Been there done that with farriers. Back in the dark ages I had a huge Appaloosa that was a hunter over fences. He was also a master lock picker, gate opener, doorman and neighborhood Lothario. If he could manage to figure out the lastest gate latches he was not beyond going to the neighbors and letting their horse out as well. He was finally his own undoing after he opened the feed room door and ate a new 50# bag of Omolene. He foundered on all fours and at that time there was not the good vet work there is now. I had an old short, fat, cigar smoking country vet come to attend him. He gave him a couple of shots, of what I don't recall, and told me the best I could do was to keep the swelling down with ice and hope he wouldn't be lame. I went out and bought a plastic kid's swimming pool and filled it with ice and water and kept him standing in it off and on for 3 days, crying the whole time. Believe it or not he pulled out of it and never took a lame step and was ridden hard in the Oregon hills and mountains, and schooled over jumps several times a week for a number of years after that. A stroke of luck, an angel on my shoulder and an old country vet..who'd have thunk it!:threadjack:*Sorry!*


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 25, 2013)

*Agenda for the day:  Let the dog(s) in, let the dog(s) out*



 In our "before retirement" home we had a doggie door, so the dogs went in and out at will. It can't happen here because they have to be supervised and protected from their own mischief making selves and the coyotes who would have them for dinner. 

I never realized how many times they went in and out until I didn't have that blasted doggie door.  Good thing I'm retired, as it's practically a full time job keeping three schnauzers happy


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 26, 2013)

I love the sign!

I wish my dogs went out the same door.  The Diva Dobe/Rott goes out the garage door into the real world as she is excellent about staying on the property.

The Cur/Fox Terrier has to go into the fenced back yard because he wanders after the cats or anything else that rustles the bushes. He reminds me why my dogs of choice have never been sporting dogs but he's a rescue and here for the durationanda:

The Dobe/Rott refuses to lower herself to going in the back yard so it's walk from one end of the house to the other if she wants out<---if she goes out then the Leopard Cur wants out


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Rainy morning here in Las Vegas, We Celebrate that ! Don't get to enjoy many rainy days here. It's Saturday and I have no agenda, just whatever comes along. Looking forward to next weekend and out Super Bowl gathering with great friends. Have a great day everyone !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> In our "before retirement" home we had a doggie door, so the dogs went in and out at will. It can't happen here because they have to be supervised and protected from their own mischief making selves and the coyotes who would have them for dinner.
> 
> I never realized how many times they went in and out until I didn't have that blasted doggie door.  Good thing I'm retired, as it's practically a full time job keeping three schnauzers happy



*Love *the sign too Ozarkgal! :coolthumb:  I can totally relate!!  I only have one schnauzer now, but there was a time where I had two and three.  Never had a doggie door, but I always whined to hubby that we needed a doggy door, that I was the official doorman for the schnauzers, that the were so needy and smothering me with demands, LOL! 

One thing I can say is that it's good exercise for me, up and down, letting him in and out.  My Manx cat is very dog-like, and has learned well, he'll give a sweet tiny mew at the back door to be let out, and many times, five minutes later, he's ready to bolt back into the kitchen.  We have coyote concerns here too, although my yard is fenced, we keep close watch on our furkids...here are the present doorman culprits.  layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2013)

:banghead:  Sharing my day...late yesterday, we discovered that our 8 1/2 year old Magic Chef (Maytag) refrigerator was no longer working.  The stuff in the freezer was pretty much defrosted, and the food in the refrigerator was warming.

We took our outside thermometer which was reading 40 degrees F, and put it in the fridge...it soon was reading 70.   Good thing was we have a freezer in the basement and a tiny fridge, from when we moved my in-laws into our home for health reasons, and we needed to live in the basement for awhile.  So...we rushed to put the food where we could to save it, and some is still in the garage in a box, because it's usually cool there in winter.

Today we shopped all over town to get a good price on a new refrigerator.  Our kitchen is vey small, so we needed to replace our 19 cu. ft. with something similar in size.  We don't care about ice-makers, etc. here, just the basics.

We bought a Frigidare 18.2 cu. ft. for a decent price, and free delivery and take-away at Best Buy.  Hopefully it will be delivered on Tuesday, and things will be back to normal.  Not too bad, could've been worse, but these little things are pretty annoying.  Years ago, refigerators lasted a good 15-20 years.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2013)

*Seabreeze...*Sorry about your frustrating day.  It's never fun to have to lay out cash for today's junk appliances.  The last refrigerator I actually bought was in 1985 when we moved from Oregon to Texas. I put it on the moving van still in the box and it was still in our Texas house running fine when we sold the house in 2010.  That was when Sears Kenmore was some of the best appliances on the market...now they are some of the worst IMO.  This house has a newer side by side (that I'm not fond of) that I made the owners leave when we bought the place...I'm holding my breath to see how long it lasts, but thankfully I did take out an extended warranty on it for 3 more years.

I also want to say that your schnauzer feller has the best face. He reminds me very much of my first schnauzer, Fritz ho started this crazy schnauzer thing for me.:love_heart:   I envy your photographic skills.

My day was somewhat better than yours, I took a long walk up the road with Rooney, my :love_heart: dog. The weather was beautiful and all was going splendidly until we came to that d*#@n cattle guard.  I was 1/2 way across the rails and trying to show Rooney how to get around it without crossing it when I slipped and started to pitch forward.  All I could see were  the big metal rails coming closer to my face when by some miracle I managed to catch myself and stay upright...I had an immediate vision of laying across that cattle guard with a shattered knee replacement and sending Rooney home like Lassie to get someone to rescue me.  Days can go by before a  car might come down the road.  The crazy part is that little voice in my head was shouting to me not to try to cross it...I didn't tell my hubby and brother about it in light of the wheelbarrow accident I had last week that I couldn't hide  That's another story..suffice it to say I'm a world class clutz..I headed back toward home, thinking about a lesson learnt, and met brother 1/2 way back, who was coming to look for me.  We finished the walk with a short hike through the woods.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 27, 2013)

Good Sunday morning everyone, the rain is over and a sunny but breezy day for Las Vegas. Nothing for sure on my agenda, just a quiet family day to enjoy. May go get my nails done before heading back to work on Tuesday. Looking forward to rejoining the work force and seeing friends I have missed these last 2 months. Hope evryone has a great day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2013)

*Ozarkgal*, thanks.  I'm glad you didn't hurt yourself too bad on that cattle guard.  I had a dog once that ran fast over one, and caught her leg in it, we were amazed she didn't break it.  My dog now, hates them, and won't go near them.  I have a heck of a time even taking him by the collar and getting him to walk around them.  I bet Rooney would've put Lassie to shame, if he had to get help for his mom. nthego:


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 27, 2013)

*Seabreeze*, I am so sorry you're dealing with refrigerator issues.  What a big PITA

*Ozarkgal,* I'm glad you caught yourself from the cattle guard fall.  That was a visual that gave me a painful rush.  I hate those metal spikes.

*pchinvegas*, Hope all goes well on your first day back to work and you don't get any customers that make you wish you had another two months off

I spent six hours at the barn Saturday, playing catch up from crummy weather and doing hard manual labor that should have only taken three hours.  As we all know, things don't get done as quickly as they used to.  I drank more Mountain Dew yesterday than I have in a year - I needed all that sugar and caffeine - lol lol lolnthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone, the rain is over and a sunny but breezy day for Las Vegas. Nothing for sure on my agenda, just a quiet family day to enjoy. May go get my nails done before heading back to work on Tuesday. Looking forward to rejoining the work force and seeing friends I have missed these last 2 months. Hope evryone has a great day.



Wonderful photo, looks like some peaceful Feng Shui moments there!   Enjoy your day, and hope Tuesday if fun.  I can't say I ever looked forward to going to work though, lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I spent six hours at the barn Saturday, playing catch up from crummy weather and doing hard manual labor that should have only taken three hours.  As we all know, things don't get done as quickly as they used to.  I drank more Mountain Dew yesterday than I have in a year - I needed all that sugar and caffeine - lol lol lolnthego:



You sure are a hard worker TWHRider, I get tired just thinking about the stuff you do everyday!  Kudos for taking such good care of your animals and ranch! :love_heart:


----------



## Elena (Jan 27, 2013)

_Hello everyone, I've been doing work on my Laptop and Netbook today installing a different OS, I had to get everything set up so that I can be sure to visit my favorite sites such as Senior Forums_ a_ctually I started last evening and went back and forth between that project, work and a little housework, I'm just about back to my normal self except my stomach is still not 100 percent but my energy level is up some. I still have yet to completely read through all the posts that I've been missing, I skimmed through a few and saw some lovely pic's, so glad y'all have added them, they were very nice to look at. Well, I better get going and rest some before work. Chat with y'all later_


----------



## maybenot (Jan 27, 2013)

Here in Aussieland we celebrated Australia day on Saturday so there were b b qs and parties all over the place, the young guys who live next door were having a grand old time, they roasted a goat and their DOOF-DOOF sound system was music to my ears...NOT!  Nah, they're good people and help me out a lot with lawn mowing etc and they did invite me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   plus new neighbours moved in on the other side over the weekend, seem to be a nice young couple but I'll miss the previous tenant, she's a vet and always good for a bit of advice in return for home made bickies lol, she missed her family so returned to her homeland, New Zealand


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2013)

*TWH...* All those barn chores and horse keeping are a labor of love and that's what keeps it from becoming drudgery. I love the smell of a nice clean barn and would have no problem spending whole days helping you muck stalls and clean tack. I'll bet your barn has the "Good Horsekeeping Seal of Approval"..LOL

*Elena...*Okay, I'm impressed, installing your own OS. I'll ride a horse straight up a mountain side, and swim a river to get to it, but computers reduce me to a pitiful cowering, snivelling wimp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to hear you are feeling better, it takes a while!

*PCHINVEGAS....*Would love to come by and sit a spell on that deck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a beautiful view! Good luck going back to work (four letter word for me).

* Maggis..*Is goat meat a common dish in Australia? I have had it cooked in an underground pit.  It was prepared by Mexicans, a traditional dish for a fiesta.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 27, 2013)

What are we going to do when we run out of January soon...start a February thread or keep going?  I can see this being a popular thread!


----------



## Elena (Jan 28, 2013)

*Maggis  *_Sounds like you all were having quite a time in Aussieland_,_ I__ wonder if we have USA Day_

*Ozarkgal* _It's funny, I was thinking about 'Share Your Day February 2013' yesterday, it's coming starting Feb 1st at 12:AM (somebody might have an early report lol) I thought it would be easier to read through the posts if we did it on a monthly basis, so that's the plan_


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 28, 2013)

A monthly "share your day" isn't a bad idea.  It would help keep the forum busy

I'm going to make every effort to get windows washed at least on the outside today.  We do not smoke but it's amazing how fast these windows "fog up" in the winter  We get tremendous Wind Events, so it doesn't take much for the windows to get yukky, even if we do have plenty of grass to keep the dirt down.

Our home is a single story and I have professional winder-washin' stuff so it won't take anywhere near the time to do the windows as the six grueling hours I spent in the barn on Saturday.  The hardest part about the windows will be lugging that five gallon pail full of water around the house:distress:


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 28, 2013)

Monday, Monday, here we are again and another week is here. January is shot and February is creeping up on us. Wish I could be in New Orleans to enjoy Mardi Gras, that would be great! For me it's back to work tomorrow, YEA! I have missed my co workers. Today, groceries and errands. Make it a great day everyone!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, cat was due for his first set of booster shots, he's now almost 1 1/2 years old.  He hates to be in his carrier, and has spent very little time in there, basically when we first got him and had to take him in for shots and neutering...so, not great memories there.   He meowed all the way there in the car, and was really stressed and fearful in the vet's office during "examination".  When I took him when he was younger, I was able to comfort him in my arms...today he wanted to tear me a new one! mg:

After my exciting trip to the vets, I went for a nice walk along a wooded trail.  Didn't see any people, was nice and relaxing.  While I was driving home :driveyeah, that's me layful...I saw a good number of deer just hanging out together on the side of the road.  Just happened to have my camera, because on walks along that trail, I sometimes see deer or a coyote.  A fast passing car spooked the deer, so some of them were already gone by the time I turned on my camera.  Here was the rest of them, headed for safer turf...






PS:  I think this is a great thread, and agree we should have a separate one for February.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2013)

*Pchinvegas *love your homey porch pics, try to get some sleep tonight, and have a great day tomorrow! :bananalama:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 28, 2013)

*Seabreeze..*that's quite a herd of deer.  Around here they tend to hang in smaller groups of 2-5.  They are so spooky it's hard to get a glimpse of them before they disappear into the woods.


LOL..regarding your cat.  I was a groomer for many years and learned quickly that the only good cat for grooming is a tranqued cat....  with very few exceptions.  Hell hath no fury like a scaredy cat.  I have 5 barn kittys and all they get is rabies shots and deworming every couple of months and a pat for good luck!.  I have to say for being semi-feral they are pretty good if I get the jump on them.

Not much doing around here today.  The weather is an unseasonably warm 70+ so we had an early campfire cookout.  My brother, I and all three gangstas had quite a hike in the woods yesterday.  I'm licking my wounds today..those hills are challenging.


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 29, 2013)

*Ozarkgal*, At least you get to lick your wounds from something fun.  I did get all the windows washed on the outside yesterday but I am five windows short inside.  I had to quit as I still had stalls to clean.  One would think I am as skinny as a broom handle - nothing could be further from the truth.  Fat cells cling to me like glue and I'm not a junk eater.

We're having your weather today.  Are you in the line of fire for all the straight line winds and possible isolated tornadoes?  One Nashville weather person is thinking the straight line winds could reach 100 mph.  Oh happy day, there goes more shingles off the roof.  They are telling us to keep our weather radios on and cell phones charged.

My area is supposed to get the bulk of the storm around 5:00 AM Wednesday; that means the horses will be in the barn, which is where I prefer them in high winds:help:  The barn seems to be out of the way of the wind path --- unlike the roof of the house:torn:

I have nothing extra on my shedduell today, except to finish the inside windows - lol lol  Boy I hate that I didn't have it in me to complete the task-at-hand yesterday:upset:

At least you get to lick your wounds from something fun.  I did get all the windows washed on the outside yesterday but I am five windows short inside.  I had to quit as I still had stalls to clean.  One would think I am as skinny as a broom handle - nothing could be further from the truth.  Fat cells cling to me like glue and I'm not a junk eater.

*Wow Seabreeze*, that's a herd of a deer, even if it is only part of the herd!  The most I've ever seen in my pasture is 11.

I did capture these four a few weeks ago.  What makes this pic so special is the barn only being a couple hundred feet to the right of them and my big Sorrel was standing in the paddock trying to cold-stare them down --- unsuccessfully:sumo:


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 29, 2013)

Terrific Tuesday it is ! Morning Forum Folks ! I am so looking forward to seeing my coworkers today, it's been 2 months! Just a short shift as this is a slow season but it will pick up no doubt. Enjoying the coffee/hot tea this am and looking forward to another beautiful day. Make it GREAT!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 29, 2013)

We are supposed to have storms all day. Looking very cloudy right now..oh goody, trapped in the house all day with 2 men and 3 dogs.  So far it looks like the really bad weather is higher north of us, but that can change.

*TWH..*I hope you get your windows finished before bad weather hits...That's a chore that needs to be done around here, too.  
What a gorgeous view you have from your deck.  From the pictures, it looks like several of us are very fortunate to live in places surrounded by beautiful nature.  That is truly a gift!

*pchinvegas..*Good luck on your first day back at work..I'm afraid if I worked at Kohls, I would leave my whole paycheck there, plus somelayful:    Still, it's nice to have a gig you enjoy.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha ozarkgal, it is tempting. We have a lot of great deals.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 29, 2013)

Had a great day Ozarkgal, but boy am I tired. Thank heavens it was a short shift. Two more hours would have done me in. Back in on Saturday. I'm gonna get out and walk a bit tomorrow, need to get my strength back.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2013)

Had my new refrigerator delivered today, glad that's over with.  I have to admit, I had a lot less inclination to snack, as the food was in the basement or garage, LOL.  Took a nice walk at the park, but the weather was cool.  We had a couple of inches of snow last night, and today was a cold wind, around 20 degrees.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 29, 2013)

*pchinvegas...*​Glad to hear you made it through the day.  It sure doesn't take long to get soft, but much harder to get it back.  Well, at least you have 3 whole days to gear up before you're assaulted by the Saturday crowdnthego:

*Seabreeze...*Did you stock that new fridge up with lots of goodies?  Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice creme would really look good in there...

*TWH...*Did you finish the window washing chores or did the weather get the better of you today?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2013)

No, will be shopping for some goodies now that the fridge is okay. layful:


----------



## Elena (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol...I'm afraid I'm with you *Ozarkgal*, most definitely could not work at Kohls, I too wouldn't have much of a check left

*Pchinvegas * I was wondering how your day went on your first day back, glad it turned out great, speaking of being tired, I feel the same right now on my only day off, I was thinking of asking for another day off and just found out that I will be working more hours instead lol oh my...I can't be upset about more money because I could use it right now, I will just take it one day at a time and see how it goes.

*Seabreeze*  oooooo just reading about 20 degree weather and a chilly wind makes me cold! Having your new fridge must be a relief...awesome shot of the Dear

I am definetly enjoying the view, *Rider*, *Pichinvegas* and *Seabreeze* of all your great pics!

Blessings to all of you and have a wonderful evening


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 30, 2013)

Good morning everyone. I've been reading through some of the posts here trying to get to know people.

My wife was sick last night or I should say all night long. She seems better this morning except for lack of sleep.

Today is my cook day. I have a center ham slice and baked sweet potato,boiled okra and corn on the cob. I'm sure there will be a lot of yuks on the boiled okra but I sure like it. Most of the yuks come from people who haven't tried it lately.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 30, 2013)

Good Morning SeaBreeze, Elena, ozarkgal, rkunsaw, Good to see all of you this am. Feel better after a good night rest and yes, I got way soft just like the sofa. Gotta walk a bit today and so some stretches.
rkunsaw, I'm coming to your house for dinner, that sounds great ! Hope the wife feels better today.
Elena, I m lucky to have 3 day for the next 2 weeks, really slow right now gonna work all I can. I'm so broke I can't pay attention!


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 30, 2013)

Another weather bullet dodged.  My cell phone went off with tornado warnings at 3:45 this morning and stayed like that until 5:30 AM.  We have a lot of rain but didn't get the amount of wind we usually do.  It's a good day anytime shingles don't get blown off the SW corner of the house.

There was one fatality in Nashville when a huge tree was uprooted and came down on a small outbuilding somebody was in.  Winds in some areas were formally clocked at 105 MPH, so there are some roofs missing here and there.  Some folks lost power up there.  Could've been much worse.

*rkunsaw*, how's your wife by now?  I hope she's on her way to recovery.

*Ozarkgal*, how did you fare thru the storms?   I didn't get my windows finished; it ended up I had to go to town but it's the insides that need finished, so I can do that in the pouring rain today - lol lol

*Seabreeze*, how's the new refrigerator?  I know what you mean about not wasting energy to go to the basement for something to eat - I wouldn't either - lol lol 

Kohls ---------------that would be a dangerous place for me to work for all the reasons mentioned.  Glad your day went well pchinvegas.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait, SeaBreeze, if we have to go to the basement to snack the exercise of getting there and back might match the calories we consume okay in two trips maybe !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 30, 2013)

*


pchinvegas said:



			I'm so broke I can't pay attention!
		
Click to expand...

PCH 
*
* pchinvegas...*LOL..so that's what my problem is..all along I thought I was getting ADD...

*TWH..*Glad you dodged the storm bullets too.  I have a hard time getting excited over these predictions as generally they peter out.  It's the ones they don't predict that worry me. I got two alert calls, one for a tornado watch and one for flash flooding in my area.

* rkunsaw...*Hope your wife is feeling better today. Did she get that awful stomach bug that is going around?Dinner sounds yummy, except for the okra...do you have a special way of making it so it's not slimy?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No special doings here today.  I have to leave my "holler" to take Ohno to the vet for a check up and pick up his special dietary, crazily expensive food this afternoon.  I need to do some house cleaning..we'll see on that.


----------



## Elena (Jan 30, 2013)

_Good Morning To All_
*
Rider  *_My goodness! Take care in that ruff weather, hope that you and family stay safe.

_*Rkunsaw  *_You'll get no yuks from me on the okr_a _Me and Hubby ate some not long ago although neither one of us cooked it, it was given to me by my boss and we really enjoyed it_ _By the way, your dinner sounds delicious. __Hope Wife is feeling better, I had one of those 'up all nights' recently I know what that's like. Take Care

_*Pchinvegas *_lol...'so broke you can't pay attention' that's a good one, I'll have to share that one_..._ lovely porch view_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Wait, SeaBreeze, if we have to go to the basement to snack the exercise of getting there and back might match the calories we consume okay in two trips maybe !



Yeah, but that's where laziness comes to play.  The new refrigerator works good, but it really noisy compared to the old one.  It's level and everything, so well just get used to it.  We looked up reviews for that model, some said it was too noisy, and some people said it was nice and quiet...those reviews are pretty much useless, IMO.  Unless someone is really pointing out a specific issue with a part or something.


----------

